# Fork diameter?



## nchillbilly (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi y'all, I just joined today, and even though I made a steel slingshot awhile back, today I cut a natural fork from a tree my Dad pushed up last week. My question is; how do I accomadate for the diference in the fork diameters when I'm ready to band it? The difference isn't all that bad, but it's enough to require some addressing.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

What's up hillbilly, I am originally from the NC hills as well welcome to the forum. Fork width on naturals is not really that important, if the bands wrap all the way around just fold in half and strap em on anyway.


----------



## nchillbilly (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanky y'all! :bonk:


----------

